# Forum > Technical > Board/Site Issues >  Forum visualization on mobile: problem

## Miele

Tonight the forum started to load as desktop version on my phone. I use Android and Firefox. First thing I checked was the option to load pages in desktop version, but it was turned off.
If I load the page in an anonimous tab or in another browser where I'm not,  logged in, it loads the mobile version.
Is there a forum setting to never show the mobile version if logged in?
Have any idea about what's going on? Thanks.

----------


## theangelJean

If you're on the full site while logged in, go to the bottom left corner, where there is a drop-down menu on the bottom menu bar which says " -- Playground Sand". It is in fact a menu to choose your forum "skin" (theme) Drop it down and select " -- Playground Sand Mobile" to get back to the mobile version.

My best guess is that when you visited the full site while logged in, it selected your "skin" preference as Playground Sand (the full site) rather than "Playground Sand Mobile" (the mobile version) and saved that.

I keep meaning to make a thread outlining the differences between the two modes - starting with how to switch between them, which isn't especially intuitive - but haven't had the spoons to do so yet.

----------


## Miele

Thank you! That was the issue, probably a case of accidentally pushing that menu on my phone. Problem solved!

----------


## theangelJean

> Thank you! That was the issue, probably a case of accidentally pushing that menu on my phone. Problem solved!


Yeah, you can get get from mobile skin to "normal" version by hitting a single link (the "Full Site" at the bottom of every page) so it's not entirely intuitive that you've actually switched "skins" and need to find a menu to switch back.

----------

